# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch Miền tây khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long

## dulichnt

Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long

Ngày 01: SÀI GÒN - LONG AN - TIỀN GIANG - BẾN TRE - ĐỒNG THÁP - AN GIANG(258km)

Buổi sáng, Xe và hướng dẫn viên Công ty Du Lịch Hoa sen châu Á – Asia Lotus Travel đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Tiền Giang theo Đại lộ Nam Sài Gòn đến đường cao tốc Sài Gòn _ Trung Lương
Tới thành phố MỸ THO (tỉnh TIỀN GIANG), du khách tham quan vùng đất trứ danh của thời Nam Kỳ lục Tỉnh, còn có tên là MỸ THO Đại Phố. Xuống đò qua sông Tiền, du khách tham quan làng nghề truyền thống lò kẹo dừa, cơ sở nuôi ong lấy mật...; đi xe ngựa trên con lộ nhỏ uốn khúc quanh co, ngắm những làng quê rợp bóng dừa ở xứ BẾN TRE; ngồi xuồng chèo khám phá cuộc sống sông nước Miền Tây. Xe đón và tiếp tục đưa du khách đi qua cầu Rạch Miễu - một công trình mới hoàn thành của tỉnh BẾN TRE.

Buổi chiều, theo quốc lộ 80 đi Sa Đéc ( tỉnh Đồng Tháp), du khách ghé thưởng thức đặc sản nem Lai Vung, bánh phồng tôm Sa Giang, quýt hồng Cao Lãnh. Đoàn qua phà Vàm Cống, tới Long Xuyên (tỉnh AN GIANG), một trong những thành phố lớn ở miền tây, khá sầm uất và nhộn nhịp, nằm bên bờ sông Hậu. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Châu Đốc, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ đêm.
Buổi tối, Đoàn đi viếng Tây An Cổ Tự, Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu, miếu Bà Chúa Xứ. Du khách có thể thuê xe lôi đạp đi chợ đêm Núi Sam, hoặc dạo quanh thị xã.

Ngày 02: AN GIANG - KIÊN GIANG (110km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Buổi sáng, trả phòng, đoàn đi chợ Châu Đốc, du khách chọn mua nhiều đặc sản ngon nổi tiếng tại "Vương quốc mắm" của miền tây. Rời Châu Đốc đi Hà Tiên, qua vùng bảy núi, du khách chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh Thất Sơn hùng vỹ có ngọn núi Ông Cấm hoang sơ, kỳ bí, dừng ở Châu Lăng Xà Tón, du khách thưởng thức đặc sản nước thốt nốt An Giang. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Hà Tiên (tỉnh Kiên Giang), theo đường N2 chạy dọc theo kênh Vĩnh Tế, Quý khách chiêm ngưởng kỳ công của các bậc Tiền Nhân trong buổi đầu khai hoang mở đất, tới Hà Tiên về khách sạn nhận phòng.
Buổi chiều, đoàn đi bãi biển Mũi Nai, du khách tắm biển, thưởng thức cà phê ở đồi Nai Vàng, hoặc ngồi xe máng trượt lên đỉnh Tà-Pang ngắm toàn cảnh non nước Hà Tiên trầm mặc, hiền hòa, xa xa là đảo Phú Quốc và đất nước Campuchia tươi đẹp. Đoàn tiếp tục lên núi Bình San, một trong mười cảnh đẹp của đất Hà Tiên, du khách viếng lăng Mạc Cửu, nghe kể về gia phả họ Mạc, có công khai trấn đất Hà Tiên vào thế kỷ 18, tham quan Thạch Động, viếng Phù Dung Cổ Tự.
Buổi tối, du khách đi dạo chợ đêm Hà Tiên.
Ngày 03: KIÊN GIANG - CÀ MAU (240km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

Buổi sáng, trả phòng, đoàn đi Hòn Chông, du khách viếng chùa Hang, tham quan hòn Phụ Tử. Đoàn tiếp tục đi về Rạch Giá (tỉnh Kiên Giang) một thành phố rất trù phú từ hoạt động kinh doanh ngành thủy hải sản, đang mở rộng ra hướng Tây Nam, với khu đô thị mới lấn biển.
Buổi chiều, Đoàn đi Rạch Sỏi, theo quốc lộ 63, qua phà Xẻo Rô Tắc Cậu, về Miệt Thứ. Đoàn tới thành phố Cà Mau (tỉnh Cà Mau) về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ đêm.
Buổi tối, du khách đi dạo thành phố Cà Mau về đêm.

Ngày 04: CÀ MAU ĐẤT MŨI BẠC LIÊU (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Buổi sáng, trả phòng, đoàn khởi hành sớm đi năm Căn, du khách được chinh phục những cây số cuối cùng của con đường thiên lý Việt Nam. Đoàn tiếp tục đi canô qua sông Cửa Lớn, Ông Trang, Rạch Tàu, tới mũi Cà Mau, du khách đặt chân lên mãnh đất cực nam của tổ quốc, ngắm mũi Cà Mau, khu rừng ngập mặn lớn thứ hai trên thế giới. Đoàn chụp hình lưu niệm tại cột mốc tọa độ quốc gia và panô biểu tượng mũi Cà Mau.
Buổi chiều, trả phòng, đoàn rời Cà Mau đi Bạc Liêu, viếng nhà thờ cha Diệp ở Hộ Phòng. Tới Bạc Liêu (tỉnh Bạc Liêu) đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ đêm.
Buổi tối, du khách đi dạo Bạc Liêu về đêm.

Ngày 05: BẠC LIÊU - SÓC TRĂNG - HẬU GIANG - CẦN THƠ (120km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Buổi sáng, đoàn đi tham quan nhà công tử Bạc Liêu, khu lưu niệm cố nhạc sĩ Cao Văn Lầu, tác giả bài Dạ Cổ Hoài Lang, Người có công lớn trong công cuộc khai sáng nền dân ca tài tử cải lương Nam Bộ, viếng phật bà Nam Hải, chùa Xiêm Cán.
Buổi chiều, đoàn về Sóc Trăng theo đường Vĩnh Châu - Mỹ Xuyên, qua nhiều Phum Sóc và chùa Khơ-me cổ. Tới Sóc Trăng (tỉnh Sóc Trăng), du khách viếng chùa Dơi, chùa Đất Sét.
Đoàn tiếp tục đi qua thị xã Ngã Bảy (tỉnh HẬU GIANG) nơi ra đời của bài vọng cổ Tình Anh Bán Chiếu. Tới CẦN THƠ (thành phố CẦN THƠ) về khách sạn, du khách nhận phòng nghỉ đêm.
Buổi tối, đoàn đi dạo Bến Ninh Kiều, du thuyền trên sông Hậu, nghe đờn ca tài tử cải lương. Sau đó, xe tiếp tục đưa du khách đi chợ đêm Tây Đô hoặc trung tâm thương mại Cái Khế, nơi có những hoạt động vui chơi, náo nhiệt nhất Tây Đô về đêm.
Ngày 06: CẦN THƠ - VĨNH LONG - SÀI GÒN (175km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Buổi sáng, trả phòng, đoàn xuống đò đi chợ nổi Cái Răng, một trong những chợ nổi lớn nhất Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long, theo các món hàng treo trên cây chèo bẻo ở đầu ghe, du khách cùng mua bán với khách thương hồ miền tây, tìm hiểu nét văn hóa mua bán trên sông rất đặc trưng của người Nam Bộ. Con đò tiếp tục đưa du khách tới khu du lịch Phù Sa, nằm trên cồn Ấu, du khách thưởng thức các thú vui miệt vườn như đi cầu khỉ, qua rừng bần, tắm sông, chèo xuồng, câu cá, thư giãn trong ngọn gió sông, ngắm cầu treo CẦN THƠ nối liền hai bờ sông Hậu mới hoàn thành.
Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn đi qua cầu treo Mỹ Thuận, ghé một trong các vườn trồng sapo, sầu riêng, vú sữa, và các loại trái cây theo mùa ở Cai Lậy, Châu Thành, du khách mua trái cây hái tại nhà vườn về làm quà. Tiếp tục lên đường cao tốc Trung Lương - Sài Gòn, đoàn về Sài Gòn.
Về tới Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn gặp lại quý khách tour tiếp theo

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH HOA SEN CHÂU Á – ASIA LOTUS TRAVEL
Tel: 08.3758 1056 – 3758 0157 Fax: 08.3758 0528
Chương trình online:

----------


## compaiu

MÌnh muốn đến sài gòn quá..hic hic

----------


## dulichnt

bạn chưa đến SG sao? vậy nên cố đi đi con người trong đó và không khí trong đó khác ngoài bắc lắm

----------


## dichvuchatluong

sắp tới mình định vào SG rồi đi du lịch miền Tây, mà chưa biết nên đi đâu, miền Tây rộng quá... Nhà mình có 4 người, chắc là đi ghép, đang tìm chương trình phù hợp tầm 4 ngày. Hiện tại mình quan tâm tour Cần Thơ - Châu Đốc - Hà Tiên, trong đó có đi thăm rừng tràm Trà Sư, nhìn rất mê, bạn tư vấn giúp mình được ko? thanks bạn nhé!

----------

